# Emprender sacando el dinero a las tragaperras



## Lombroso (24 Sep 2015)

El otro día, tomando una cervecita, estaba charlando con un hostelero cuando por la puerta entró un chino, se fue directo a la máquina tragaperras, pidió un café y cambio de 5 € y empezó a echarle a la maquina. Duró como unos 3 minutos y salió por donde había entrado. Yo, que sé de apuestas deportivas, poker, putas, etc. pero poco de tragaperras no me resistí a preguntarle si aquello de que los chinos vacían las tragaperras es una leyenda o realidad. La respuesta del hostelero fue que se trata de una realidad.

¿Cómo lo hacen? Fue lo siguiente que le pregunté.

Las máquinas tragaperras tienen dos cestas donde caen las monedas que se van echando. Están situadas de manera contigua, una detrás de la otra. Primero caen las monedas en la cesta ubicada detrás y cuando ésta está llena, comienzan a caer en la de delante. Por el ruido cuando cae la moneda los chinos (y nosotros) podemos saber si cae en la cesta de detrás o en la de delante. Si cae en la detrás es un síntoma inequívoco de que hace poco la máquina dio el premio gordo, generalmente 500 €. Esto supone que la máquina esté medio vacía y que, por lo tanto, tardará en dar el premio todavía. Si por el contrario la moneda cae en la cesta de delante, esto quiere decir que al menos un 50% de la recaudación ya está hecha, por lo que es muy probable que no tarde en dar el premio. De ahí que en esa ocasión el chino saliera a los 3 minutos. Según me comentó el hostelero, hay una opción que es meter monedas y devolver. Lo hacen varias veces para escuchar bien en qué cesta caen.

Pues nada amigos, a emprender en el tragaperraeurismo.


----------



## polen (24 Sep 2015)

y los que programan las maquinas tragaperras a lo Volkswagen ??


----------



## Jordan_Belfort (24 Sep 2015)

Y eso el hostelero lo sabía... ¿no habrá contratado al chino?

Por cierto, eso de intentar escuchar algo en un bar, entre música y gente lo veo imposible.


----------



## J.Smith (24 Sep 2015)

polen dijo:


> y los que programan las maquinas tragaperras a lo Volkswagen ??



Al hilo de lo que escribes,¿ que no estara trucado y manipulado en este mundo de hoy ?
Me parece que esta todo trucado y bien trucado.


----------



## Fuego azul (24 Sep 2015)

Este subforo empieza a ser penoso, xD


----------



## Velvetin (24 Sep 2015)

Tuve un bar. Es imposible saber cuando va a dar premio. Habia dias que soltaba el premio gordo 4 o 5 veces y luego se pegaba meses sin soltar ni perra.


----------



## Chino Cudeiro (24 Sep 2015)

Ahora me toca a mi:
Los chinos nunca mueren en ejpaña y tal y cuando palman se los comen, además, en los todoacien te secuestran y te sacan los órganos para venderlos.

A papelera el jilo , onvre.


----------



## polen (24 Sep 2015)

4 o 5 al dia ::
Si hay movimiento a la semana si puede ser...


----------



## luismarple (24 Sep 2015)

Lombroso dijo:


> El otro día, tomando una cervecita, estaba charlando con un hostelero cuando por la puerta entró un chino, se fue directo a la máquina tragaperras, pidió un café y cambio de 5 € y empezó a echarle a la maquina. Duró como unos 3 minutos y salió por donde había entrado. Yo, que sé de apuestas deportivas, poker, putas, etc. pero poco de tragaperras no me resistí a preguntarle si aquello de que los chinos vacían las tragaperras es una leyenda o realidad. La respuesta del hostelero fue que se trata de una realidad.
> 
> ¿Cómo lo hacen? Fue lo siguiente que le pregunté.
> 
> ...



No he visto una máquina que dé 500 euros en la vida. Ni 50 con una apuesta sencilla.


----------



## especulatorr (24 Sep 2015)

Es de las ideas más estupidas de inversión que he oído en eones.


----------



## Hacendado (25 Sep 2015)

Eso de los cajetines es más viejo que mear en bote y lo había oido hacia años. Así que veo difícil que los diseñadores de máquina traga-perras no hayan corregido ese error o agujero de seguridad.


----------



## californio (29 Sep 2015)

Cada modelo de máquina tiene un funcionamiento diferente y por lo tanto no hay una regla de oro para todas las máquinas.

Las máquinas han evolucionado mucho y los sistemas para evitar manipulación también. Quizás un modelo concreto tenga un bug que permita al usuario vaciarlas, pero para saber ese bug o haces miles de pruebas con una máquina comprada en el sótano de casa o ni de coña vas a dar con el fallo y eso suponiendo que tenga algún fallo.

Lo de los chinos, pues sí, hay mafias que se dedican a vaciarlas echándoles ácido, metiendo les un alambre por un agujero o usando unos sistemas que aparentemente cambian el porcentaje de premios que dan, de forma electrónica, pero esos son estafadores y las penas si te pillas pueden llegar hasta a los 5 años de prisión, vamos que no es una tontería. Lo que pasa es que los chinos saben que si hacen alguna trastada en España, con coger el avión y pirarse a china, problema solucionado, por que China no los va a extraditar ni de coña y España creo que tampoco tendrá mucho interés en pagarle la estancia a un chino durante una temporada tan larga, además del jaleo de papeles, traductores y burocracia que eso supone, suponiendo que el chino realmente tenga un pasaporte que no esté falsificado, que eso es otra, ya que si se dedica a estafar, dudo mucho que entregue un pasaporte real.


----------



## Fuego azul (29 Sep 2015)

Lo mejor, montar una floristeria, xD

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/emprendedores/696762-montar-floristeria.html


----------



## al loro (29 Sep 2015)

Es una idea impresionante.::
Me recuerdas a la família León que compraba lotería para pagar su deuda descomunal..
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...entas-cuatro-07-11-08-21-30-familia-leon.html


----------



## NickAnalizable (1 Oct 2015)

un contador de ciclos que varíe donde cae la moneda cada tantos ciclos y os desmonta el chiringito.


----------



## Rascacoco (1 Oct 2015)

De lo poco que sé de tragaperras:

- Hace algo más de una década trabajé en la Costa del Sol. Uno de mis compañeros había trabajado anteriormente en un salón de juegos de Torremolinos y me contaba que a los chinos no les dejaban jugar porque dejaban las máquinas peladas, aunque no se sabía cómo lo hacían. Después se supo esto: Cómo desvalijar máquinas tragaperras usando monedas tintadas de negro | elmundo.es

- Unos años antes de eso tuve un compañero de trabajo que era aficionado a jugar. Tenía controlada alguna máquina concreta, no recuerdo si era siempre el mismo modelo, y algunas tardes fui con él "de ruta" por varios bares. Sabía qué máquinas iban a dar el premio y cuales no, y solía sacarles pasta. Ni sé como lo hacía (no se lo pregunté), ni sé cuánto dinero se habría dejado previamente para aprender el presunto truco que pudiesen tener.

- El otro día en la tele vi un programa en el que desvelan estafas y mostraron una llave -se vende por internet- que introducida en la máquina hace que en pantalla se muestre información sobre cuanto dinero hay en la cesta, cuando ha dado el último premio grande y el ratio o porcentaje que tienes de llevártelo tú en ese momento. Estoy seguro de que será fácil localizar el vídeo y ponerlo aquí.

- Las tragaperras son una auténtica ruina. He visto a gente tirarse horas enganchado a la misma máquina y perder y perder y perder.... Supongo que en otras ocasiones ganarán, pero no me creo que al final la balanza se incline a su favor. De lo que sí que estoy seguro es de que hay quien sabe sacarles provecho, ya sea por cuestiones matemáticas/estadísticas o haciendo algún tipo de trampa. En este mundo podrido en el que vivimos resulta demasiado inocente pensar que el diseñador o el fabricante no habrán dejado algún "truquito" para después aprovecharse de él.

---------- Post added 01-oct-2015 at 17:45 ----------

Lo dicho, trucos los hay... el problema es descubrirlos. En este caso no es que ganasen a las tragaperras, sino que conseguían que la máquina les diese el cambio del billete intrudicido tras jugar una sola partida... además de recuperar el billete. O sea, metías uno de 100€, echabas una partida, la máquina te devolvía 99€ y además recuperabas el billete.

*Detenidos un alemán y un serbio por estafar más de 10.600 euros en máquinas recreativas en bares de Haro y Logroño*

Detenidos un alemán y un serbio por estafar más de 10.600 euros en máquinas recreativas en bares de Haro y Logroño


----------



## Wallebot (2 Oct 2015)

Desde los 80, cuando salio una articulo en la Muy interesante, las traperras son electronicas y el mecanismo aleatorio es electronico y da una probailidad de premio obligatorio por ley.

No se si es una probabilidad, o es obligatorio que de un premio cada X jugadas.

No creo que haya una tecnica para jugar. No me extrañaria que como todo esta fabricado en china el sofware lleve una puerta trasera y pudiese dar el premio con unas accciones concretas. Pero no tengo ningun idicio de que sea asi.

No creo que de el premio segun se le llenen unos receptaculos. Yo pienso que es todo electronico.

Creo que no he tirado nunca el dinero en una maquina de esas, pero creo que hoy en dia no da un premio en monedas sino un Ticket, que tiene muchas ventajas.
El Ticket no tiene valor para un revientamaquinas y se puede vaciar la calderilla frecuentemente la maquina.
Es mas comodo para el usuario, aunque no es tan efectista y supongo que no hace tanta ilusion.


californio dijo:


> Cada modelo de máquina tiene un funcionamiento diferente y por lo tanto no hay una regla de oro para todas las máquinas.
> 
> Las máquinas han evolucionado mucho y los sistemas para evitar manipulación también. Quizás un modelo concreto tenga un bug que permita al usuario vaciarlas, pero para saber ese bug o haces miles de pruebas con una máquina comprada en el sótano de casa o ni de coña vas a dar con el fallo y eso suponiendo que tenga algún fallo.
> 
> Lo de los chinos, pues sí, hay mafias que se dedican a vaciarlas echándoles ácido, metiendo les un alambre por un agujero o usando unos sistemas que aparentemente cambian el porcentaje de premios que dan, de forma electrónica, pero esos son estafadores y las penas si te pillas pueden llegar hasta a los 5 años de prisión, vamos que no es una tontería. Lo que pasa es que los chinos saben que si hacen alguna trastada en España, con coger el avión y pirarse a china, problema solucionado, por que China no los va a extraditar ni de coña y España creo que tampoco tendrá mucho interés en pagarle la estancia a un chino durante una temporada tan larga, además del jaleo de papeles, traductores y burocracia que eso supone, suponiendo que el chino realmente tenga un pasaporte que no esté falsificado, que eso es otra, ya que si se dedica a estafar, dudo mucho que entregue un pasaporte real.


----------



## Rascacoco (18 Dic 2016)

Hago un reflote. Si que hay técnicas para jugar (trampas). Conozco a una persona que en una máquina específica hace ciertas cosas para vaciarla. Sé que en la primera jugada le mete 2 monedas de 2€ y que luego va contando el tipo de jugadas que hace (tiene que hacer un número concreto de simples, o algo similar... y luego pasar a hacer no sé qué... yo no controlo), pero no sé más. Lo que sí que os aseguro es que deja esa máquina seca.


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (18 Dic 2016)

El timo del tocomocho version 2.0


----------



## Jdnec_wow (22 Dic 2016)

Creo que no has entendido porqué se llama "tragaperras". ::


----------



## luismarple (22 Dic 2016)

Hace tiempo leí que en taiwan se codifican la mayoría de placas de máquinas tragaperras. Con lo trapicheros que son los chinos no me extrañaría que para una tirada concreta le metiesen un bug del estilo "si entran dos monedas de 2 euros, después una de 1 y tras cuatro créditos gastados a triple importe si metes otras dos monedas de un euro das el premio al de 4 jugadas sencillas" que sólo sabrían en la empresa, después, sabiendo qué empresa te ha comprado esa tirada de máquinas sólo hay que mandar un chinorri a recorrerse toooodos los bares de la zona en la que esa empresa trabaja y cada vez que ves una máquina de esa tacada la limpias.

Hay que recorrerse muchos kilómetros a pie y visitar muchas ciudades porque Cirsa no te va a contar dónde ha puesto su máquinas del "Far West total", con lo que eso conlleva de gastos de avión, alejamiento, manutención... Y hay que saber estar callado, porque es demasiado jugoso... No sé, lo veo complejo, pero con los chinos nunca se sabe.


----------



## ACTORSECUNDARIO (22 Dic 2016)

Hace un par de horas, en un pueblo de Valencia, tomando un cortadito con la parienta. 2 chinos, acaban de sacar unos 200 leuros de la traga-perra...es casualidad???


----------



## John Galt 007 (22 Dic 2016)

especulatorr dijo:


> Es de las ideas más estupidas de inversión que he oído en eones.



Mejor que las preferentes de Bankia o la mierda de los depositos

---------- Post added 22-dic-2016 at 17:03 ----------

Yo os vendo una pulsera magnetica especial que aumentara x5 vuestras probabilidades de que os toque el gordo.

Precio de salida: 900 Euros


----------



## Enterao (25 Dic 2016)

> Yo, que sé de apuestas deportivas, poker, putas, etc



ahi deje de leer...


----------



## The Tiger (29 Dic 2016)

En una película de James Bond (ahora no recuerdo cual era) se ve como Q vacía una tragaperras con la ayuda de un aparato. Aquí se puede ver (minuto 4:04):

*youtube.com/watch?v=p6k9tpzF38I *


----------



## SilviuOG (3 Ene 2017)

El dia 21 de diciembre cogi los 500 euros. 
Me estaba tomando una caña en mi bar preferido y vi que unos paletos habian dejado un premio sin cobrar por tontos. 
Se fueron, metí 5 euros y en la sehunda jugada me dio los 500 euros directamente. 
Empezaron a caer monedas como locas y yo flipando. 
Ni siquiera tenia suficiente. 
Tuvo que venir el tecnico de las maquinas y darme el resto. 
Como me quedaban 3 euros en la maquina, cogi tambien los otros 8 euros de premio que habian dejado esos.

En ese bar vienen chinos a jugar siempre, a finales y principios de mes. He coincidido varias veces y me he quedado estudiando su forma de jugar.
Una vez intenté yo tambien emular su estrategia...pero por falta de experiencia solo conseguí sacar un poco mas de lo que había ingresado (meti 100 euros y saque 108).
Lo que me confirmo que la estrategia funciona. 
Ellos consiguen sacar unos 140-200 euros metiendo unos 80 hasta 100 euros.
De lo que decis:
-Las maquinas antiguas si que llevaban una llave con la que podias ver los contadores.
Hoy en dia, es todo informático, con registros de accesos remotos y claves. 
-eso de los dos cajones es una soberana gilipollez. Hay un cajón para cada tipo de moneda. Y otros cajones para cada tipo de billete. Es posible escuchar al echar un determinado tipo de moneda si el cajón suena a lleno o a vacío...pero tener el cajón lleno de monedas no es ninguna garantía de que va a dar premio. 
-Por ley, las maquinas deben tener un porcentaje minimo de devolución...creo que el minimo es 70%. Hay máquinas que "devuelven" un 95%. Pero esto no significa, al menos en teoria, que si tu metes 100, te va a devolver 70 o 90...sino que es muy probable que si tu metes 100 euros (he visto gente metiendo 1000 euros en una maquina una sola vez e irse llorando) viene otro y mete 20 céntimos y le da 80 euros de premio. 
De lo poco que se, una cosa es innegable, las maquinas de azar pueden estar "calientes" o "frías". Es verdad que las maquinas se "comportan" de manera distinta y, si conoces bien la maquina (has jugado mucho) puedes intuir si esta "dispuesta " a soltar.

No recomiendo a nadie jugar de forma intensiva...siempre van a perder. 

Hacer un negocio de ello?
Codere&Co te lo agradecerá.



Enviado desde mi SM-G935F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## bloody_sunday (3 Ene 2017)

Al autor del hilo.. cuando tu has pensado eso (que ya es un truco muy viejo y que ya no utiliza nadie) ya han sacado 3 trucos nuevos y después a la media hora ya esta solucionado por los técnicos.. a parte hay cámaras que se van a quedar con tu careto de gañan y te van poner en la comisaria y así les explicas a los agentes que eres un emprendedor de lo guenos.. todo eso si no te ha pillado el operador del garito y te ha echado a la calle o te dan una buena curra...


Pd: Agacha el lomo y ponte a currar gañancin que ya esta todo inventado.. cuando tu vas ya han vuelto 100 veces..


----------



## Enterao (4 Ene 2017)

supongo que por ley el algoritmo estara obligado a ser aleatorio y no dependiente de lo que tenga la maquina . si no es que es una estafa directamente...


----------



## LeChuck (4 Ene 2017)

La mejor (y prácticamente la única) manera de hacer dinero con las tragaperras es fabricarlas.


----------



## Sr. Obdulio (4 Ene 2017)

La única forma de ganar en las tragaperras es esperar en la puerta a que salga el "afortunado". Vamos, lo mismo que hacen los rumanos con los viejos a la puerta del banco, pero con más riesgo.


----------



## notmebug (26 Sep 2017)

Bua, estoy harto de ver chinos en bares haciendo la misma estrategia para sacar tajada, y a algunos les funciona eh que conozco hosteleros que les han vaciado máquinas calculando el momento pleno.


----------



## Ruso (26 Sep 2017)

En el crucero que trabaja mi tío(Florida-Bahamas), ya corre el rumor de que el especial de las tragaperras siempre se lo lleva un chino(o coreano o filipino), pero olvidan que 8 de cada 10 jugadores son asiáticos.


----------



## Hulk Hogan (26 Sep 2017)

Los chinos son unos putos ludopatas.... y que ganan pasta en el juego es una leyenda urbana, yo les veo siempre palmando en tragaperras y casinos.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (27 Sep 2017)

Fuego azul dijo:


> Este subforo empieza a ser penoso, xD



Pues a mi me ha hecho bastante gracia lo de "Yo, que sé de apuestas deportivas, póker y putas..." Pero claro, quizás no sea yo un buen referente porque se me gana pronto con chorradas así :XX:


----------



## Genis Vell (27 Sep 2017)

Enterao dijo:


> supongo que por ley el algoritmo estara obligado a ser aleatorio y no dependiente de lo que tenga la maquina . si no es que es una estafa directamente...



Ecco, tienen que entregar en premios un porcentaje del dinero metido.
Tenga o no tenga el dinero dentro, si da premio de 500€ por ejemplo y solo tiene 200€ dentro, te da los 200€ y se queda bloqueada a la espera que el dueño del salón o bar te de el resto, lo he visto con mis propios hogos.
De echo cuando lo ví el tema acabo en tangana, porque la pasta se la dieron, pero el tío tenia bonos acumulados y eso no sabían como dárselos o recuperarlos.



LeChuck dijo:


> La mejor (y prácticamente la única) manera de hacer dinero con las tragaperras es fabricarlas.



Bingo, la industria del "gaming" es muy potente en España y son de todo menos tontos.



Ruso dijo:


> En el crucero que trabaja mi tío(Florida-Bahamas), ya corre el rumor de que el especial de las tragaperras siempre se lo lleva un chino(o coreano o filipino), pero olvidan que 8 de cada 10 jugadores son asiáticos.





Hulk Hogan dijo:


> Los chinos son unos putos ludopatas.... y que ganan pasta en el juego es una leyenda urbana, yo les veo siempre palmando en tragaperras y casinos.



Ya era hora de que lo dijeran, los chinos son unos ludópatas del copón la gente ve mas chinos ganando que de otras razas porque juegan a saco nada más.


----------



## notmebug (27 Sep 2017)

Hombre yo que estuve trabajando un tiempo en Jomesa he visto de todo con los hosteleros, desde chinos arruinados de tanto jugar hasta los que van y ala, la fórmula mágica se lo llevan del tiri.


----------



## liborio (27 Sep 2017)

Pues... *Me ha dicho un pajarito... *.

Que hay* emprendedores de las tragaperras* que tienen hasta varios empleados:
Dicen que han dicho que dichen qué:
- Se recorren los bares... 
- Si ven un bar algo lleno entran.
- Ocupan alguna(s) tragaperras.
- Cambian billetes grandes, de 50 Euros por lo general o muchos de 20 €.
- Echan poquísimo. (Gastan lo presupuestado por su jefe emprendedor.)
- Dan voces de desánimo, exclamaciones, gritos, ...
- Se mueven mucho, hacen muchos gestos, dan golpes suaves y sonoros a las máquinas... _Ponen nervioso a cualquiera._
- Y... *Se terminan yendo con cara de derrota, pueden ir bien vestidos, pueden tener la cara sin afeitar, pueden pelos alborotados, actuan, parecen nerviosos, muestran claramente y admiten su derrota con la cabeza gacha*...

*Moraleja:* *Intentan poner nervio a algun cliente del bar. Tientan la avaricia ajena. Buscan que aflore en tí la avarícia. Buscan tu dinero.* ¡Puedes ser "su Banco" durante muchos años.!

¿*Por qué creéis que "la gente" ya no va tanto a los bares*.?
Creéis que esto ya no pasó en USA, Francia, Alemania, Italia... Donde casi no hay bares, pero si "cafes" y restaurantes sin "tragaperras".

*Si estáis casados... Al bar con el dinero justito. *

PD.
*El problema o dilema de creer o no creer y el de verlo o no verlo es de cada uno.*
¡*Allá tú*!
.


----------



## ukelele (27 Sep 2017)

Todo eso es mentira, hombre. Si fuera tan fácil, no lo harían solo asiáticos, lo haría cualquier tipo de la calle con unas perrillas.

Las tragaperras y todo el juego online en general tiene una regulación bestial y algo así sería lo primero que arreglarían. Lo único que cuenta aquí es el RTP (Return To Player) que el mínimo ha de ser del 94% creo recordar. Alguna vez puede ser que caiga el premio gordo simplemente por jugar a horas diferentes del día, pero vamos, es casi tan improbable como que te toquen los 9 kilos del cuponazo de la ONCE.


----------



## liborio (27 Sep 2017)

.
¿*Y quién ha dicho que sean chinos.*?

¿Quién te dice a tí que no es un *vecino o vecina* tuya o alguien de tu barrio.? 
¿Conoces en que trabaja, tu vecino, todos tus vecinos y las personas de tu barrio o pueblo.?
...
Un pobre o alguien tiene un trabajo de esclavo, que está solo, que no tiene amigos, que... 
(¿Cómo era o es el lavado de cerebro en los juegos. ? ¡Quién no arriesga, no gana. Que la suerte te acompañe. Para quien lo ha perdido todo, su única opción es... )
Buscar "juego" aquí: Buscador de frases: juego - Proverbia

De los chinos, pues mirar a ver en la wikipedia... Macao, Asia juego, casinos, ...
¡Hay tantos Chinos y Asiáticos en el mundo.!

En fin. *¿Habéis estado horas, ojo horas y horas, en un casino.?*
...
PD.
*El problema o dilema de creer o no creer y el de verlo o no verlo es de cada uno.
¡Allá tú!*
.


----------



## corazonherido (27 Sep 2017)

De noche y con una barra de uña es buen emprendimiento si te cojen puedes estudiar una carrera


----------



## liborio (27 Sep 2017)

.
Ja, ja, ja... Hay muchas formas de emprendimiento.

Este es un tema que me gusta.
Me ha hecho mucha gracia lo de los chinos. Un pueblo milenario de trabajadores y comerciantes que piensan mucho y miran al dinero.
Se saben todos trucos y los aplican todos, pero con el tiempo, en el pais de los picaros los conocemos. También ellos están jodidos con la crisis. 

¡He visto a las mejores mentes, y a personas, de mi generación dejándose engañar por un chino.!
Repito: *Dejándose engañar o ser engañados.* 
¡Si un chino, un pobre o alguien que aparenta ser inferior a mi, juega o hace algo... Cómo no voy a poder hacerlo yo.! 
(Avaricia mental desbocada. Decirte que no hagas algo, para que lo hagas. Decirte algo secreto, para que lo cuentes... )

Bueno, ya se sabe... En los Negocios, discotecas, Casinos, etc. no hay relaciones públicas, personas gancho, bobos del " me tocoo mooocho", amigos nuevos, personas o chinos que parece que juegan y ganan siempre...

Y no sé que decir más os dejo con un amigo:
*Pedro Calderón de la Barca*
Teatro. Extracto de La vida es sueño:

Cuentan de un sabio que un día
tan pobre y mísero estaba,
que sólo se sustentaba
de unas hierbas que cogía.
¿Habrá otro, entre sí decía,
más pobre y triste que yo?;
y cuando el rostro volvió
halló la respuesta, viendo
que otro sabio iba cogiendo
las hierbas que él arrojó.
...


----------



## trampantojo (28 Sep 2017)

con uno de estos están friendo todo chisme electrónico y que pueda dar dinero,:vending, tragaperras, condones, bolas....etc

deadspin-quote-carrot-aligned-w-bgr-2<\/title><path d="M10,3.5l3-3,3,3Z" style="fill:%23fff;stroke:%23fff"/><path d="M0,3.5H10l3-3,3,3H26" style="fill:none;stroke:%231b3a4d"/><\/svg>')}.f_branding_on.blog-group-deadspin .editor-inner.post-content .pu


----------



## eyeflight (28 Sep 2017)

Lo que te dice el del bar es erroneo, todas las monedas caen en la misma tolva, solo que cuando da un premio (aunque sean 2€) y la tolva se mueve, si esta esta muy cargada si rebosara monedas al cajon de abajo.

Aun así es imposible de predecir, la maquina no predice premio en función de lo cargada o descargada que este, incluso puede pasar que se quede sin dinero al dar el premio, por ultimo al tener billetero, la maquina puede estar a reventar de dinero y la tolva de monedas vacía.

Hay trucos para ganar dinero en las tragaperras, pero todos son haciendo trampas manipulando mecanismos internos por orificios desde el exterior.


----------



## liborio (29 Sep 2017)

.
*Los de los bares*... O los de los casinos por interes propio y solidaridad con sus compañeros o su empresa, pues nos contarán alguna leyenda urbana.

- En los tiempos del pelotazo, pues solía pasar que el dueño del bar o el camarero avisara a algun cliente o amigo, diciéndole que la máquina estaba llena y/o que habia salido ya el premio, para tener al cliente bebiendo y estando al aceho pzrs ganar el premio en el momento oportuno.
creo que ocurria en los viejos modelos de máquinas, los distintos modelos eran diferentesy casi igualitos,solo habia que estar pendientes de las jugadas anteriores a el premio gordo. 
Eso era en los tiempos de la peseta y los primeros años del Euro.

- Hoy en día, eso no es posible. ¡Pobrecito del camarero o del dueño del bar si algún cliente se entere de que hace truco con las tragaperras.!
¡Algo puede ser verdad en lo referido a los chinos, dada su obsesión por ganar dinero, trabajar duro y disfrutar(lo) en la vejez... Pero lo mismo pasa con los españoles.!

Y Quien dice un chino, dice tambien cualquier español o española obsesionados con las tragaperras y el juego... Llegando a decirle al dueño del bar y/o camarero que, si se ponen de acuerdo, el saca el premio y van a medias.

Juegos de la suerte. De apuestas en tragaperras o de otro tipo *a traves de Internet*... 
Imagina que te conectas y *juegas con y contra* un ordenador:
- Solo juegas tú... El ordenador creara otros contrincantes imaginarios y te dara premio cuando tú hayas gastado lo suficiente para dartelos.
- Jugaras tu solo y el ordenador por cada apuesta que hagas restara su % de beneficios; IVA, etc.
- Otro jugador, lo mismo
- Otro jugador, lo mismo
- ...

¡ Imagina que el premio máximo y la escala de premios que pondrias si fueras el dueño de las tragaperras o del Casino.! (Todo legal y pagando el IVA.)

Os dejo con un paisano, que en el año 2012 escribió este libro:
¿*Adónde van los chinos cuando mueren*?
Vida y negocios de la comunidad china en España.
--- Ángel Villarino ---
.


----------



## luismarple (5 Oct 2017)

la única manera que se me ocurre de emprender sacando dinero a las tragaperras es con una de estas:


----------



## alexyaguilera (5 Oct 2017)

Impresionante, pero creo que más bien una forma de empredender, la veo mas como de robar? jaja, al igual que paginas como esta que usan esas estrategias ¡Me hice rico utilizando este método y ahora gano más de 10.000$ mensuales!


----------

